# The AJ did not disappoint today!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Left the dock at 2pm and headed South 20 miles. Dove 2 tanks and headed home as the sun went down. There were hundreds of AJ. Water was 62* and crystal clear. It may take a day or two for my boys to loosen up after the wet ride home.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work! That's a whole lot of "want to!" Chest waders over a wet wetsuit are life savers on a winter ride in. Best wind/water block there is.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Nice work! That's a whole lot of "want to!" Chest waders over a wet wetsuit are life savers on a winter ride in. Best wind/water block there is.


Great idea.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeeze Louise!!! Mother-lode!! Warm up before cleaning those monsters!! that had to be COLD!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Giant Balls!
It’s Cold!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang great eats!!! Jeff, last time we got some donks...I smoked the heads and the backbones on some that size and got a ton of meat that would usually be thrown out!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good work. Glad someone gave it a shot.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How thick were the Triggers?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Dang great eats!!! Jeff, last time we got some donks...I smoked the heads and the backbones on some that size and got a ton of meat that would usually be thrown out!!!


You want me to bring em to you?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> How thick were the Triggers?


Where we were, not so thick. The snapper and AJ's were rediculous, though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> You want me to bring em to you?


Just giving ya FYI, makes good wades smoked "tuna" dip:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Big Giant Balls!
> It’s Cold!!!


Not after air temp gets to em!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Not after air temp gets to em!


TRUTH. They didn't come out of hiding till the next day.


----------

